# 22.03.04: RegTP annuliert Matlock-Dialer



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

22.03.04: RegTP annuliert Matlock-Dialer


Heute Mittag hat laut RegTP Pressesprecher Boll, die Regulierungsbehörde den Dialer der Firma Matlock/Easy Billing für nicht gesetzeskonform erklärt. Offizieller Grund: Die Schriftgröße für den Preis der Einwahl sei auf der Webseite zu gering gewesen.
Das hat zur Folge, das alle Rechnungen dieses Dialers auch rückwirkend nicht bezahlt werden müssen. Das Nummernkontingent der Matlock Business Corp. mit Sitz in Belize City beginnt bei 090090000229 und endet bei 90090000470.
Bereits Anfang Februar hatte ich auf dubiose Webseiten aufmerksam gemacht, die diesen Dialer auf illegale Art eingesetzt haben. Der Matlock Dialer wird über eine Sicherheitslücke des Internet Explorers auf den Rechner der User geladen. Die Abfrage nach den drei "Ja", wie es vom Gesetz verlangt, wird auf einer vorgeschalteten Webseite realisiert. Den Dialer selbst bekommen die Kunden nie zu Gesicht, da er sich unsichbar und lautlos einwählt und nach Gebrauch selbsständig löscht.

Quelle: http://www.peterhuth.de


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2004)

> Bereits Anfang Februar hatte ich auf dubiose Webseiten aufmerksam gemacht, die diesen Dialer auf illegale Art eingesetzt haben.



na toll, das hat er wohl hier im Forum gefunden, der erste große öffentliche Thread über den Matlock-Dialer
wurde hier bereits am Mi, 14.01.2004 gestartet. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36146#36146

Seit August vergangenen Jahres, sind diese Dialer mit allen unseriösen Schikanen bekannt . 
Es ist erstaunlich wieviel Zeit vergangen ist, bis die RegTP reagiert hat 

cp


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 März 2004)

Endlich, wenn die Mitteilung denn stimmt. RegTP Datenbank liefert noch keinen Hinweis. 
Ist eigentich die Rechtskonformitaetserklaerung, geregelt durch die Verfuegung 54/2003 der RegTP,  eine eidesstattliche Versicherung?



> j) Rechtskonformitätserklärung [zu II 1. j)] Aus der Rechtskonformitätserklärung und der Unterzeichnung eines Unterschriftsbevollmächtigten im Formblatt ergibt sich die Rechtsverbindlichkeit der schriftlichen Versicherung und somit des Registrierungsantrags. Die Rechtskonformität bezieht sich insbesondere darauf, dass der Registrierungsverpflichtete versichert, dass die rechtswirksam festgelegten und veröffentlichten Mindestanforderungen von dem zur Registrierung beantragten Anwählprogramm eingehalten werden.



Dann waere evt. eine Anzeige nach §156 StGB fuer Betroffene von Interesse...
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eigentich die Rechtskonformitaetserklaerung, geregelt durch die Verfuegung 54/2003 der RegTP,  eine eidesstattliche Versicherung?


Das möchte ich bezweifeln.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (23 März 2004)

*jubel??*

was ist jetzt, ich kann mich kaum im stuhl halten!!


----------



## galdikas (23 März 2004)

Intexus-News schrieb:
			
		

> 22.03.04: RegTP annuliert Matlock-Dialer
> 
> Heute Mittag hat laut RegTP Pressesprecher Boll, die Regulierungsbehörde den Dialer der Firma Matlock/Easy Billing für nicht gesetzeskonform erklärt. Offizieller Grund: Die Schriftgröße für den Preis der Einwahl sei auf der Webseite zu gering gewesen.
> Das hat zur Folge, das alle Rechnungen dieses Dialers auch rückwirkend nicht bezahlt werden müssen.



Aus welchem Grund sollte ein Verguetungsanspruch schon *dann* ausgeschlossen sein, wenn nur im zur Abrechnung verwendeten Dialerprogramm die Gestaltung der Preisangabe nicht den Anfoderungen fuer eine Registrierung genuegt?

Ausreichend (aber auch notwendig) ist doch wohl der Nachweis, dass der Dienste-Kunde rechtzeitig vor Bestellung klar und verstaendlich ueber den Preis informiert wurde. Sollte dieser Nachweis gelingen, so waere fuer mich nicht zu erkennen, weshalb dann ein aufgrund zu geringer Schriftgroesse gegen die Registrierungsvorgaben verstossendes Dialerprogramm die Nichtigkeit des Vertrags zur Folge haben sollte.



> Den Dialer selbst bekommen die Kunden nie zu Gesicht, da er sich unsichbar und lautlos einwählt und nach Gebrauch selbsständig löscht.



Ein Verguetungsanspruch besteht eben nicht bereits dann, wenn zu
einer Mehrwertnummer ein verordnungsgemaesser Dialer registriert ist, sondern fruehestens dann, wenn der Anbieter saemtliche Voraussetzungen fuer einen Verguetungsanspruch darlegt.

Es stellt sich deshalb nicht die Frage, mit welchem Einwand ein "eigentlich grundsaetzlich" bestehender Verguetungsanspruch bei heimlicher Einwahl "ausnahmsweise" ausgeschlossen waere (etwa wegen Verwendung eines ordnungswidrigen Dialer-Programms). Vielmehr hat grundsaetzlich derjenige saemtliche Umstaende fuer das Entstehen eines vermeintlichen (Verguetungs-)Anspruchs vorzutragen und darzulegen, der ihn fuer sich reklamieren will.  

Die Tatsache einer Verbindungsherstellung allein genuegt (noch) nicht zur Begruendung eines Anspruchs auf Zahlung eines Betrags x gegen den Anschlussinhaber.

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

*Woher hat er diese Mitteilung? Bei der RegTP ist davon....*

Woher hat er diese Mitteilung? Bei der RegTP ist davon....noch nichts bekannt.


----------



## technofreak (23 März 2004)

*Re: Woher hat er diese Mitteilung? Bei der RegTP ist davon..*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Woher hat er diese Mitteilung? Bei der RegTP ist davon....noch nichts bekannt.



RegTP , Peter  Huth , oder den Intexus-News anonymous fragen , Hellsehen ist in diesem Forum 
bisher (noch) nicht vorgesehen... 

tf


----------



## blumenwiese23 (23 März 2004)

*quelle????*

hab gerade eine e-mail an herrn huth geschrieben bezüglich quellen oder evtl. einem aktenzeichen der regtp. mal schauen.
gruss


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2004)

Ich habe gerade mit der Pressestelle der Regulierungsbehörde telefoniert. Ergebnis: http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/040323_01.php


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

*es scheint doch zu stimmen...*

habe mich gerade bei der Registrierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post unter der Nummer: 0180/5342537 über die Pressemitteilung kundig gemacht und der Mitarbeiter bestätigte mir, nachdem er die Dialernummer (090090000262) von mir erfragte, daß die Nummern abgexchaltet sind und die auch in wenigen Stunden auf der 0900/0190er Suchseiten der Regulierungsbehörde rot eingetragen werden wird.
Dies solle ich dann ausdrucken und an die Telekom senden, damit der strittige Betrag nicht eingefordert werden kann...

http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html


----------



## eb-victim (23 März 2004)

Intexus-News schrieb:
			
		

> Offizieller Grund: Die Schriftgröße für den Preis der Einwahl sei auf der Webseite zu gering gewesen.


Gründe für eine Streichung gäbe es genug.
Vielleicht ein wichtiger Tipp für die Opfer anderer Dialer: zu kleine Schrift kann als Begründung ausreichen!
Falls es denn stimmt - auf den Seiten der Reg TP steht noch nichts.


----------



## KalleM (23 März 2004)

eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> Intexus-News schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Verstösse durch die Fa. EasyBilling/Matlock waren nicht nur die zu kleine Schriftgröße. Diese wurde aber als Anlass genommen, um dem Dialer die Registrierung entgültig zu entziehen. Durch die Selbstlöschung des Dialers sind die anderen Verstössen nicht so einfach nachzuweisen. Das aber doch möglich ist, haben die vielen Mitstreiter hier gezeigt.  

Die "Verfügung 54/2003" der Reg TP ist eine starke Waffe gegen Dialerbetrug. Diese sollte man auch für künftige Fälle im Auge behalten: http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/vfg54.pdf

Wir haben alle viel Arbeit und Mühe in diesen großen Betrugsfall investiert. Letztendlich habe wir der Fa. EasyBilling/Matlock aber doch den Geldhahn zugedreht und viele weitere potentielle Opfer verhindert. Das allein ist es der Sache schon wert... 

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: :vlol:


----------



## cicojaka (23 März 2004)

KalleM schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben alle viel Arbeit und Mühe in diesen großen Betrugsfall investiert. Letztendlich habe wir der Fa. EasyBilling/Matlock aber doch den Geldhahn zugedreht und viele weitere potentielle Opfer verhindert. Das allein ist es der Sache schon wert...



Nun gut, aber wer ist schon Easybilling?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 März 2004)

KalleM schrieb:
			
		

> eb-victim schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KalleM (24 März 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> KalleM schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Sicht bezog sich nicht nur aus der Sicht der Fa. EasyBilling, sondern im wesentlichen aus der der Opfer. In diesem Fall von dem Matlock-Dialer waren Kombinationen von Dialername, Rufnummer, Versionnummer und Hashwert vollkommen inkonsistent zueinander. Da konnte gar keine Übereinstimmung mit der Vfg 54 hergestellt werden. In meinem Fall hatte die Mitarbeiterin den Dialer unter einer ganz anderen Rufnummer gefunden, als die, die für die Einwahl genutzt worden ist. Daraus hatte Sie dann einen Zahlungsabspruch hergeleitet. Außerdem hat Sie die Dialer vor dem 14.12.03 als gültig erachtet, nur weil der rote Schriftzug "Dialer wurde Registrierung entzogen" in der Datenbank fehlte. Dieser wird aber nur eingetragen, wenn die Registrierung explizit entzogen worden ist. In diesem Fall gilt die folgende Aussage zur Datenbank:


> Hinweis: Die unter einer (0)190-/(0)900-Rufnummer vor dem 14.12.2003 registrierten Dialer sind weiterhin in der Datenbank enthalten, dürfen jedoch nicht mehr eingesetzt werden. Nach Rechtsauffassung der RegTP besteht daher auch kein Zahlungsanspruch für nach dem 14.12.2003 hergestellte Verbindungen.


Ich finde es traurig, dass die Kunden der T-Com Ihnen beizubringen haben, wie die Datenbank zu lesen ist bzw. wie die Vfg 54 zu interpretieren ist. Ich nenne hier nur die Definition des "monolithischen Anwählprogramm". 

Gruss KalleM   :lol:


----------

